# I set Brahms Op 118 No 2 in A Major to lyrics!



## fofi (May 30, 2020)

Hi all! 
Two things first,

1. I'm new here so if I'm breaking any rules I do apologize.
2. I'm aware that the culture of my work is probably quite different from the world most visitors here dwell in but I am genuinely curious as to what you all think as well!






Well then, thanks! and if any of you have comments or feedback I'd be glad to hear them =)

-fofi


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi Fofi!

Thanks for sharing your lyrics and your poetry! That music by Brahms is beautiful. It’s the type of music that will inspire poetry and your words are in keeping with its essence (which I believe expresses longing, suffering, love, and even joy). The opening thought you give is something I’ve never really thought about in the way you present - that if we don’t cry (as infants) we won’t breathe and so we’ll die. It’s a powerful metaphor that experiencing suffering is then an essential part of living life. Thank you for sharing this. 

Would you please share your lyrics separate from the YouTube video?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

That's wonderful!!! Nice work, I'm always happy to hear the classics being expanded upon in new forms, more accessible in many ways too.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey Fofi, are you using a voice modulator on the very high notes (or any notes for that matter)?

V


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I haven't paid much attention to the Brahms piece until you put it to words. Thanks!


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Brahms late piano pieces are among my favorite in the entire repertoire, so to be honest I was a little skeptical of this, but I think you did a very good job. The lyrics are well written and this version really brings the melody to the surface, I enjoyed it a lot, thank you.


----------



## fofi (May 30, 2020)

First, thanks so much to all who replied and sorry for the late response!

Once the full video is done I'll be sure to post it here again =]

It was really heartwarming to read your comments.

@Varick Not sure what you mean. I'm using vocaloid and I do vary the parameters throughout the song if that answers your question!

@centrfuge maybe... seems you can't attach notepad files here?

@tdc thanks...! It's interesting to me how I used parts that weren't originally intended as one melodic line but a melody and countermelody, yet it flows quite naturally nevertheless in my opinion.

Again, much love to you all! <3


----------



## fofi (May 30, 2020)

...wrote a long reply that got errored saying it needed mod approval...

Thanks so much to all! Appreciate the love!!

Sorry for the late reply too!

@centrfuge can't seem to attach text files here...
@varick if it answers your question I use vocaloid and I do vary the parameters throughout the song!
@tdc it's interesting to me how I used what was originally intended as the countermelody and melody together as one melodic line here and it worked perfectly!

Again, much love to all, and I'll be sure to post the final version here when it's done! I'm adding animation and stuff right now... really want to make a it a touching work!


----------



## fofi (May 30, 2020)

wrote a long reply that says it requires mod approval but not why so writing this test message...


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

nice work, thanks for sharing! Please do more, when you have time. I love this kind of thing.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

fofi said:


> wrote a long reply that says it requires mod approval but not why so writing this test message...


"New" members have to suffer through a probation period where all your posts must be approved by a moderator.

Once you've posted a certain number of approved posts, they no longer have a waiting period. I think the number of posts is ten.


----------

